# Throat infection right after IVF embryo transfer!



## Gully123

Hi. I've just had my first embryo transfer on Saturday and just discovered pus on my to ail this morning. Could this infection harm the embryo? I had a sore throat after the anesthesia at egg collection but didn't check if there was any infection. I am prone to tonsillitis and would be grateful for any advice or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## mazv

Sorry spell check has changed what you were typing so not sure where you think infection is? I'm assuming tonsils, if it's a sore throat? These are usually self limiting and will clear on their own. If you have systemic infection, raised temp, aching etc.. then see GP as likely need treatment for that. In meantime keep well hydrated and try paracetamol if painful.


----------



## Gully123

Hi. Sorry for the typos! Yes, it's an infected tonsil that I was afraid would spread and harm the embryo or something. One of the doctors told me if it gets worse and I need antibiotics, I could ask for one that is safe for pregnant women, but I am hoping that gargling with salt water and resting will help it clear on its own without more medicine. 

Just got concerned yesterday when I felt a bit feverish. Everything seems a bit more intense during the 2WW, I suppose.
Thank you for your reply. If I learn anything more on this topic, I'll share.

Thanks


----------



## mazv

Yep everything in the 2ww is intensified   Mainly beacuse you are so acutley aware of every little thing that happens in your body. Dr is right you may need antibiotics of it does get worse. Just keep an eye on it and see GP if needs be. Tonsillitis usually result of a streptococcal infection which can be cleared by Penicillin V tablets; these are fine to use in pregnancy if required.

Hope you feel better soon


----------

